# Made in USA cordless drills



## FormerComputerGuy (Oct 23, 2013)

From what I've found, they don't exist anymore. I don't get it why a company hasn't (re)started making them in the USA. I know it's cheaper to get em made in China or Mexico, but there are a lot of people I see asking online where to find a made in USA cordless. I would put money that if a company established a USA made cordless tool line, they would have a following, even at a significantly higher price. They would have the full market share of USA made cordless tools... why hasn't this happened yet?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

FormerComputerGuy said:


> From what I've found, they don't exist anymore. I don't get it why a company hasn't (re)started making them in the USA. I know it's cheaper to get em made in China or Mexico, but there are a lot of people I see asking online where to find a made in USA cordless. I would put money that if a company established a USA made cordless tool line, they would have a following, even at a significantly higher price. They would have the full market share of USA made cordless tools... why hasn't this happened yet?


All USA made stuff, is made overseas.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

FormerComputerGuy said:


> From what I've found, they don't exist anymore. I don't get it why a company hasn't (re)started making them in the USA. I know it's cheaper to get em made in China or Mexico, but there are a lot of people I see asking online where to find a made in USA cordless. I would put money that if a company established a USA made cordless tool line, they would have a following, even at a significantly higher price. They would have the full market share of USA made cordless tools... why hasn't this happened yet?


Greedy capitalist corporations!

:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

FormerComputerGuy said:


> From what I've found, they don't exist anymore. I don't get it why a company hasn't (re)started making them in the USA. I know it's cheaper to get em made in China or Mexico, but there are a lot of people I see asking online where to find a made in USA cordless. I would put money that if a company established a USA made cordless tool line, they would have a following, even at a significantly higher price. They would have the full market share of USA made cordless tools... why hasn't this happened yet?


Even the venerable Milwaukee is a shadow of it's former self.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

You think enough people would pay more for something that would probably be no better than its foreign counterpart that a company would or could become profitable?

What are you smoking?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Bkessler said:


> You think enough people would pay more for something that would probably be no better than its foreign counterpart that a company would or could become profitable?
> 
> *What are you smoking?*


Peach flavored cigarillos. And drinking beer. And I like you.















You have a purty mouth.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


J/K. I am in one of those moods.


----------



## FormerComputerGuy (Oct 23, 2013)

People buy Redwing shoes, Ford, and Snap-On ... yeah, i'm pretty sure there are enough people who would buy American, even if the only difference was it was made in America and nothing more. I paid almost $40 for a spring punch... cause it was made in America. I'm sure i'm not the only one.



Bkessler said:


> You think enough people would pay more for something that would probably be no better than its foreign counterpart that a company would or could become profitable?
> 
> What are you smoking?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> Peach flavored cigarillos. And drinking beer. And I like you. You have a purty mouth.:laughing::laughing::laughing: J/K. I am in one of those moods.


I prefer the grape flavored cigarillos myself. 

And if the company that you suggest existed and thrived I bet it would be just a matter if time before it to moved its manufacturing overseas.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah I would totally buy a $700 "American" made cordless drill. 

O'Pleeeeez.

And don't tell me Ford's are made in America.. they're assembled in America from parts made overseas.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah I would totally buy a $700 "American" made cordless drill.
> 
> O'Pleeeeez.
> 
> And don't tell me Ford's are made in America.. they're assembled in America from parts made overseas.


75% of parts in an F-150 are made in the USA.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2013/06/25/f150-camry-american-made-sales-exports/2455527/

Pitiful that the Camry is #2 on that list.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> What are you smoking?


Purple Haze


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome to globalism.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Everyone has to make a few bucks. Mostly it's the dirt bag corporations in the USA.

It's not like the pigs pay a little less in say... Mexico or China. I'm betting a M18 hammer drill costs them like $9.00 bucks.

They aren't good people. Hopefully they will pay one day.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Things must be made REALLY cheap, I see shipping and handling charges worth 10x the item being ordered...


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Greedy dirtbag corporations. Because they moved their manufacturing to China, I got a M18 Fuel drill (that has done all that I need and more day after day) for probably a third of what it would cost if it were made in the ol' Red White and Blue. Now, I have a tool that works great, and more money to spend on other things I want or need, thereby increasing my standard of living, while also allowing me to offer a lower price to customers, who can then spend their savings on other made in China garbage. Dirty scum of the earth. 

And the Chinese guy who is making a measly $.75 per hour in that factory is thrilled because he has tripled his income from the $.25 per hour that he was making hand planting rice, and can now feed his family. Evil capitalists.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Honestly said:


> Greedy dirtbag corporations. Because they moved their manufacturing to China, I got a M18 Fuel drill (that has done all that I need and more day after day) for probably a third of what it would cost if it were made in the ol' Red White and Blue. Now, I have a tool that works great, and more money to spend on other things I want or need, thereby increasing my standard of living, while also allowing me to offer a lower price to customers, who can then spend their savings on other made in China garbage. Dirty scum of the earth.
> 
> And the Chinese guy who is making a measly $.75 per hour in that factory is thrilled because he has tripled his income from the $.25 per hour that he was making hand planting rice, and can now feed his family. Evil capitalists.


Livin' the dream!:laughing::clap::lol:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You mean not everything needs to be or even should be made in the USA!??!?!?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I bought the Danner Super Rain Forest cuz it was made in the USA. :thumbsup:

Wouldnt do it twice though.

Bahahahaha


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

After 6 months, they feel just like the Danner Quarry's I had prior. Hope they feel like the 6 month Quarrys for a couple more years though at the price I paid. :bangin:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Im so invested in my current cordless setup Id never change brand or voltage. Not sure if Im alone here but Id rather replace a tool or battery every now and then instead of jumping ship just for a Made in Oosuh stamp.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm all Milwaukee M12… Don't care where it's made, so long as it works good enough and lasts long enough and doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'm all Milwaukee M12… Don't care where it's made, so long as it works good enough and lasts long enough and doesn't cost a fortune.


m12.... you're biased. :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Used to have all Makita LXT.. it was good too, but the tools are too big, I found I was carrying a huge bag of tools around. M12 is about half the size.. and the M12 Fuel Drill is easily more powerful than the Makita 18V LXT.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> and the M12 Fuel Drill is easily more powerful than the Makita 18V LXT.


Seriously? Is that perception or spec ratings?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Seriously? Is that perception or spec ratings?


Perception. 

The only difference is if I over-do it with the M12, it will just stop drilling.. my old Makita LXT would bog down and heat up and smoke. 

Not entirely sure what is better.. It's sort of annoying to have it just stop, but at least the tool should last longer.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dewalt is making their drills in the here in the states now. There should be a big logo on the front of the box.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Assembled here with global components...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

How is made in the US with the same componentry better? Its just more expensive to pay the Mexican in America to do it then the Mexican in Mexico. 

Id rather use Ryobi than DeWalt, have not had one good experience with any DeWalt tool aside from their SCMS.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

chewy said:


> How is made in the US with the same componentry better?


It isn't better due to quality, usually. It is better because we don't want China to be the new US. We want to be the overwhelming power of the planet economically, socially, millitairily, and moraly. We want everybody to be like us, but not quite as succesfully.


----------

